# Clubs for use on par 3 course



## Page (May 8, 2008)

i'm off to play on my local par 3 course tonight for some short game practice.  i've never played on this type of course before and have only been playing golf for a short while.  

what clubs do most people take with them?  the range of the holes are from 100-130 yds approx.

all advice greatly received!


----------



## Happy_Gilmore (May 8, 2008)

Wedge(s) putter for me, no need for anything else if 130 yards is the longest...


----------



## Nico (May 8, 2008)

Take a 7 iron and a couple of wedges (+ putter!).

Hit some knock downs and learn some new tricks.


----------



## HTL (May 8, 2008)

9, PW, SW, 60degree, putter 

In my new titleist pencil bag. The one below in purple. 

http://www.118golf.co.uk/scripts/prodView.asp?idproduct=4199

Go out and have some fun, try some new shots, and mess about, you will have a blast.


----------



## TonyN (May 8, 2008)

depends how far you hit your clubs. For me i would just take a pw and a sw if the longest was 130 and shortest was 100 putter obv!


----------



## pjaz (May 8, 2008)

Anything from 9 iron - LW for me, depends on the course.  If the longest is downhill you may only need a wedge, whereas if its uphill you will need something more.

Like someone else said, they are great for trying different shots out, though the greens can leave a lot to be desired (usually just cut the grass shorter, for example).


----------



## JamesR (May 8, 2008)

7 iron, PW, SW and putter.

Those should cover virtually every shot you'll need to play from 130 inwards.


----------



## Page (May 8, 2008)

thanks guys, appreciate the input.


----------



## viscount17 (May 8, 2008)

9-i is probably the most you'll need for distance but take the 7i and try out the chips and runs


----------



## sandford93 (May 11, 2008)

Pitching Wedge, Sandwedge, Lob Wedge and a Putter.


----------



## Parmo (May 11, 2008)

I use a 8 iron for about a 100 yards and a 5 iron for 180, I don't like to try and smash the ball into next week, just like having a smooth swing with added control.


----------



## RGuk (May 11, 2008)

100-130, I guess 8,9,P,S and putter. If limited to 3 I guess 9,P and putter.


----------



## Basher (May 11, 2008)

depends how far you hit your clubs.
		
Click to expand...

Good answer Tony (as usual). Again you took the words out of my mouth. 

If you're having a steady knock you may need longer irons. Half swing may require a 6 or 5 iron. You're not bound to full swing every shot from the tee.

Looking at the yardage though I'd fancy a 7,9,PW,SW & putter.

Enjoy!


----------



## RGuk (May 11, 2008)

I use a 8 iron for about a 100 yards and a 5 iron for 180,
		
Click to expand...

Is this a typing error?........an 80 yard difference?


----------



## theeaglehunter (May 11, 2008)

thats what I thought Dave! I can only presume it is.

As for my clubs I would probably just take a pitching wedge and a putter unless I thought I needed something else for something specific.


----------

